# NHS treatment after succesful Private 1st baby



## JosieD (Jun 15, 2008)

We opted to go Private for our first ICSI treatment after waiting ages for NHS appointments and continuously being pushed down the waiting lists. Our 1st ICSI at the Lister resulted in the birth of our beautiful daughter who is now 11mths old. We're now discussing our second go and wondered whether anyone had gone via NHS route after having private treatment? Would we be considered for NHS or have we lost any opportunity? Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Josie  
the trust we come under do not treat anyone who has already got a child, with or without tx.
I'm sure its the same for other trusts, but hey, why not ask. They may, at least, pay for your drugs.
Good luck.
chick.


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Our trust was same - if either has any children no NHS funding


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Same here, child = no nhs funding.


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Hi, I am sorry my PCT refused funding primarily because I had a miscarriage, no funding for 3 years after any type of pregnancy even if miscarried therefore we went private and was blessed with a beautiful son. I contacted them again last year but as we now have William absolutely no funding, their rules even exclude you if you have adopted a child, or your partner already has a child you are ruled out  under West Essex PCT. Due to financial pressures we could not afford to pay the full cost of treatment again so I egg shared which meant we paid about £1000 for ICSI unfortunately I miscarried the pregnancy but my recipient is due to give birth any day now.
If money is a problem perhaps you may consider egg sharing I must admit it is hard to get your head around the fact they get a baby and unfortunately I lost mine, but at least I helped someone achieve their dream.
Take Care
Lisa


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Our PCT won't even give you NHS funding if either of you have children living with their other parent.  A friend of a friend applied for funding but was refused because her partner had a daughter with his ex years ago, and that daughter is now living with the ex and he barely even sees his child. I don't think his partner has ever met this child let alone had the chance to parent her in any way, yet she was refused fertility treatment based on that criteria and they're now trying everything to raise the money for a cycle.


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

I asked this week and was told no and not even any drugs or tests xx


----------



## HJG (Jan 23, 2006)

We are planning a second ICSI later this year and we can't even get an NHS referral.  We are having to pay just to get to see a Consultant.

HJG


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Same here - baby = no NHS funding.

C xx


----------



## mjp1977 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi,

I hope you dont mind me posting! I recently visited my GP and asked if he would be able to refer us for treatment and he said I'm afraid its postcode lottery, you would have to change GP and then you probably wouldnt get treatment because you have a sone from your previous clomid treatment, he gave me a number of a Private consultant and said, if you pay for a consultation, he will prescribe you Clomid and I will be happy to do the orescription for you as Clomid is cheap! (wtf) I dont understand how that works, we pay £180 for a consultation, but still get the clomid from my GP

I think the system is a little strange!!!

Hope you all have a positive outcome

Love

Mandy x


----------

